# Why my breasts became small?



## claire23

Hiya all
I am 6-2 pregnant and was wondering if someone can help me with my worries:
1. When I found out I was pregnant, my breasts became really big, sore, and tender. A couple of days ago, I noticed they are not sore anymore, and in fact they returned to their normal size before I was pregnant. This worries me so much. Is this normal? 
2. I feel extremely tired all the time. When I wake up, I have a bit of energy. By 1pm, I am so tired I need to lie down to sleep! Is this normal as well?


----------



## GersPrincess

Hiya Claire, welcome to the site, and congratulations on your pregnancy.
Its perfectly normal for your breast size to fluctuate thoughout your pregnancy. 
As far as the tiredness goes... I have to use my lunch hour for a kip, or I would have no chance getting through the afternoon! I am asleep by 9pm and dont get up again till 7.30am and still I am tired.
Make sure you're eating lots of iron rich foods, just so you don't get anaemic (not suggesting you are, but that can be a cause of extreme tiredness - check with your Doc if you're worried).
And sleep as often as you can!
Good luck, and I wish you a happy and healthy 8ish months x


----------



## claire23

Oh, I am so glad I am not the only one! I go to bed at 9pm as well, and I get up at 8am, and still want to sleep. But it is a good idea to check if I am anaemic, I lost a few pounds after my BFP, and I was underweight anyway, so thanks for advice! Claire


----------



## charliesmom

I kept track of my size from 3 to 6 weeks... the fullest was around 3 to 4... then 4 to 5 it started to deflate, from 5-6 it would go from full and small from morning to night, and some times would be more sore than others. From 6 weeks on, however, I've noticed they&#8217;ve grown almost a cup! From 7 weeks on, I&#8217;ve stopped keeping track because they don&#8217;t deflate anymore, and are constantly sore. And I&#8217;ve started getting morning sickness, so I stopped worrying.


----------



## Sadie92

i wouldnt worry to much hun.... i was the same.. first 4 weeks my bbs just grew and grew and were really sore...
now at 6-4 they are not even sore and i think they are about the size they were before my bfp.. or maybe a bit bigger.

Dont worry...

xxx good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## nightkd

Don't worry hun!! My boobs hurt like heck and were really big and firm, then started to deflate...they've been up and down all my pregnancy. I started to worry a bit at the start when they stopped hurting so much, but my Bean is okay and my boobs have been the same all the way through..hurt some days and are fine others! :)

xx

ETA: Wow, old post...but worth noting. :)


----------



## mrssmitty317

At 7 weeks I noticed my boobs were not sore or full anymore either. When I first got my BFP (4 weeks 5 days) my boobs were really sore and full. But like I said at 7 weeks not full or sore. I called my OBs office and they told me its normal not to worry unless I'm cramping or bleeding but I'm still worried. I'm 10 weeks now and haven't been sore or full since week 7. My next u/s is Jan. 4 so I'm praying that everything is alright. That was my ONLY symptom.


----------



## carriejean

Hi Claire,

I am so glad I am not the only one with this. Somedays I don't feel preggo at all. Then the next day I wake up and my breasts kill me. It is so strange how it changes from day to day! 

I am starting to drive my husband nuts! I constantly worry about why I don't have morning sickness or why my breasts are not sore that day...and then I crash on the sofa at 7:30PM.

I am hoping that I start to show sooner than later just so I have something to remind me that I am preggers!

Best wishes!


----------



## spenseescopoW

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to the board and I wanted to drop a note and say hi and pay my regards.

Thank you,


----------

